# Lets hear some funny nicknames for friends...



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

For as long as I can remember, my buddies and I have always given nicknames to each other, as well as random people as well. Ive known most of these guys since elementary school, or middle school.

Here are a few and how they came about:


1)"Hognuts". One of my very good friends, we call him "Hognuts". Last name is Hogan, it somehow evolved and thats his name in public, in front of anyone, anytime, anyplace. He even responds to it. As a matter of fact his yahoo email address had hognuts in it. Then he had to send out some resumes.

2)"The Presser". Another one of my long time friends, and best man at my wedding. This dude is a character. One of those guys that will approach women at the bar, or wherever, and just press on them till they finally give in, or leave. Its funny to watch him work. He has also known to go by "Johnny 6th Street" or "The Foot"

3)"Stink Floyd". This was a name I came up with one night. This guy was not really a friend of ours, but would always show up at our parties, we didnt mind, until he started to get close to you and talk to you. The dude was funky! Hence the name. 

4)"Tank". This was one of the many girls that frequented my buddies lake house one summer. One afternoon after several drinks someone said, "Man that chicks got a tank ***", and it stuck. Her name was now Tank. She did not like that name at first, but she warmed up to it. It was actually meant as a compliment to her, we finally convinced her of it.


I have many more that I will post when I remember....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

how bout the ranch trip when we came up with "jerks bentley" for you. Man went to shoot a quail bird with the safety on, you'd have thought he convulsed he jerked so hard on that trigger. like he was lunging at the bird! and thus, jerks bentley was born.

Had a buddy from college we called the "jeweler". He had a run of 5 girls in a row that he hooked up with who...how do i put this without getting banned... had jewelry pierced in provacative places on their body...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Everyone I know calls me Big John. Guess its self explanitory.....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

we've had many for Pistol..."pistol" being one of em. I think the funniest one we had for this guy is "river toe". dude had some sort of toenail fungus that scientists from dow chemical were researching as an odorizer additive to natural gas streams, not to mention how FUNKY this dude looked. guy would throw on flips flops and turn your stomach at the site of this thing.... "river toe"


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahahahhaha!!!! That was a bad case of river toe that summer. The only good to come from that was it created the band "River Toe and the Hoe Gitters"


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Girth Brooks, and Wolf Man were to classics as well.....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A buttercup is when you take your hand and stick it in your pants, and fart into your hand, and then waft it out into someone's face.
On a flyfishing trip in Utah, 8 of us were jammed into a one bedroom condo, with 2 kegs of beer. We were funky after spending the entire day on the river, and ate a greasy dinner. Bryant was extra drunk, and began buttercupping everyone. It stuck, and henceforth he became Buttercup.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

a male friend I played football with has a large backside, and thighs, so we call him thickasaurus rex


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

how bout "pooky".... 

ME: "what's up man, i'm dave"
Dude: "yo, what's up, i'm pooky"
Me: "nah, what's your real name, i can't call another man pooky"
Dude: *with a dejected look on his face* "Kevin"


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not gonna call another man Delicious! What if hes way down the street or something? HEY YO DELICIOUS......HEY YO D WAIT UP!!!

Cedric from Kings of Comedy


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

When I was a kid my Dad called me Sputnik. I have no idea why. One of my friends here at work I call Boo Boo.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

The Pickle, Lord High Humongous, Menopause, and a few others I can't think of right now.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

9121SS said:


> When I was a kid my Dad called me Sputnik. I have no idea why.


The part about you starts at 2:21 and 3:25!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

a buddy "dated" a girl in college that had a big scar on her calf. whenever anyone asked how she got it we said it was a shark bite and the name stuck. heck i can't even remember her real name and neither can my buddy she was and always will be "shark bite"


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

My cousins' nickname is Hungry ... and his brothers' nickname is Noodle.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Shademan


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

a good friend of mine got the nickname "squirrel" in college. They were at a party one night and he decided to get sick in the front yard and passed out hugging the tree like a squirrel. I didnt find out his real name until a few years later, but he's still squirrel to everyone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

There was a kid down the street that used to hang out at the bike trails with us. After a crash off a jump, his seat was destroyed & came completely off. He continued to hit the jump, & landed hard on just a fluted seat pole. After he got back from the hospital with external & internal sutures of the anus , he was known as 'bike puppet'.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*MoneyB* - One of my best friends since elementery school. He always had $$ in his pocket. He got this when the song "Freaks of the Industry" by Digital Underground came out.......(yes we listened to that **** in Highschool)

*Gorgy* - Not sure how he got this name other than Gorg was his Dad's nickname. Another buddy since elementery school.

*FWIN* - last name was Fuentes, FWIN for short. Another Elementery school buddy...

*Tooc* - short for Toucan Sam (FruitLoops Cereal commercial). Guy has a beak on him! Highschool Buddy...

*Lums a.k.a. 4:15 a.k.a. Gilligan a.k.a. Overboard a.k.a. Saltgrass* - This guy (another highschool buddy) has earned more nicknames than I can think of, and he will answer to all of them. *Lums:* got in highschool, not sure why. * 4:15* because he wanted us to meet him at the boat ramp at 4:15 (a.m.) and we told him it was too dang early, but he insisted we needed to get launched early (fishing a tournament)....well, he over slept! *Gilligan:* because of his big ears and inability to stay in the boat. *Overboard:* he always falls out of the boat. He even has this as his 2cool handle! *Saltgrass:* his lure always (usually borrowed from my box) always ends up in the saltgrass 

*Pokey:* Playing Highschool Football - he was always last runnning sprints.

*Sir Sleepalot:* he fell asleep (known for passing out after 3 beers) when we were floating the river (new braunfels) and I wrote something on his chest in sunscreen..........cant say it here but it started with F and ended in G.

*Shaggy:* Looked like Shaggy on the ScoobyDoo cartoon.

Mine is *WAD*. Cant say why I got it on here. But our buddy gave it to me, and it stuck. He got killed in a car wreck when we were Junior in H.S.

All of these guys are great friends still today, and we still talk and get together. We all played sports together. Some since Little League.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

I gave a good one to one of my best friends but unless this gets to the jungle I can't share how she acquired it... Cholula . It entails a late night taco run, hot sauce, and an intimate encounter with her boyfriend...Guys...remember to wash your hands...just saying!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I can almost imagine where the name came from Rut Row.....


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a friend that we now just call shark but it stemmed from the term mudshark due to his love for the dark skinned ladies...LOL


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

plywood- he dated a girl who had the shape of a piece of plywood...and was in LOVE with her. 

cane-short for hurricane. every time he got intoxicated something was getting broke into tiny pieces. 

seconds-every time any of us hooked up with a girl he would be seen with here within the week

doogie-freshman kid on our team in college that looked like he was 12

lucky-guy who was dating a girl and hooked up with two girls back to back weekends. about a month later both girls show up with his girlfriend to a party...all of them were high school friends...it was a precious jerry springer moment.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, lets see....
Off the top of my head we have:
*Cottonmouth*: They floated the river one day and when they got out and were going up the river bank a cottonmouth was coming down and it bit him in the big toe....beat that dang snake to death with a 48 Qt. cooler.

*Goon: *just a dude I know dont know how he got it?
*Coca-Cola Cowboy*: can't say exactly why but we were at a party long ago and someone bet him he couldn't put some part of himself into a coke bottle.....well he did and it swelled up...very quickly!!! LOL!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

When I was a kid I called my brother wing nut...(large ears) he joined the marines, is now a texas state trooper, 6'5" 280 lbs...I don't call him that anymore


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Call my youngest son *mudcat* and have ever since he was learning to crawl...he would lay on his stomach and roll and raise his waist up like a when you throw a mudcat up on the bank...lol
*Party Favor: *Yankee that moved down from Maine and didnt know how Texans can party...he couldn't hang and would pass out everytime...so we did some pretty crazy stuff to him in his weak moments.


----------



## elcoyote (Jul 31, 2006)

A chick I knew in college was quite round, so she was named..... Bowling Ball. ps- not a good idea to refer to her by said nickname when she is within earshot.
An old room mate of mine worked with me at a friend's landscaping company. His name was Freddy, and the hispanic foreman tried to call him "Freddy Krueger", but had some trouble with the pronunciation, so it came out a "Pinche Freddy Cougar", so he has been "Pinche Cougar" ever since.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

My nephew's girlfiriend has one leg which is shorter than the other, we call her I-lean...


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

College friends:

"Slugger" and "Punchy" (their Dad was a Coach)
"Onion" ( cause he stank like one when he would sweat )
"Robot Man" ( rollin machine )
"Hempstead" ( he was from Hempstead , now he is a famous sports director)
"Hornandez" ( that was me, more meskin than white, from the valley)


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

NSpannTx said:


> Well, lets see....
> Off the top of my head we have:
> *Cottonmouth*: They floated the river one day and when they got out and were going up the river bank a cottonmouth was coming down and it bit him in the big toe....beat that dang snake to death with a 48 Qt. cooler.
> 
> ...


Thats funny!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> My nephew's girlfiriend has one leg which is shorter than the other, we call her I-lean...


 ***.. LOL

My buddy had a girlfriend that got the name "whistler" because if the wind blows just right across that gap she had between her teeth you can hear a whistle.
Guy named Ben we worked with that got upset because he got hit on by some gay dude so we called him "dover". 
Guy we worked with Named "Stink Stank"
girl from school named "fish"
Years ago a guy my sister dated we named "fly catcher" because no matter what he would never close his mouth. Now he's my mail man and I don't know his real name. Yup his mouth is still open.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww man, these are great!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Talker* - A buddy of mine can really talk. He talks all the time, never shuts up. I mean he can talk the ears off of a fence post. One night a bunch of us went out and he showed up dressed in cowboy/western attire. Felt Hat, boots, Wranglers, starched shirt. We named him *Talker, Texas Ranger*.

A mexican buddy of mine in college never called me Jon or Jonathan. Even though some called me Big Jon. He started calling me Juan Grande and it stuck to this day. It's okay though, I call him my favorite mexican.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been called everything from "tbird" to "tbone". I have a buddy on here that dated a girl that had a set of teeth like a great white we called her "sharkweek". My buddy at work is more ******* than mexican so we call him "rexican". In high school our friend intials were T.V. so we called him "big screen"


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*This is frickin hilarious*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> There was a kid down the street that used to hang out at the bike trails with us. After a crash off a jump, his seat was destroyed & came completely off. He continued to hit the jump, & landed hard on just a fluted seat pole. After he got back from the hospital with external & internal sutures of the anus , he was known as 'bike puppet'.


classic


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

we call my brother spokes. literally because he is 6'1 and weighs 140 and is as skinny and bicycle spokes


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

A couple we gave my friends.......

*"Tres Tortugas" *This guy caught three turtles from one spot while catfishing.

*"Screaming Buffalo"* When he drinks, he can get loud

*"Sleeping Vagino" *This guy can fall asleep any where, any time

*"Blue Duck" *This name automatically goes to anybody that makes a retrieve on a previously thought "unretrievable" dove, or other gamebird.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine was Elly May in school, I hated that name.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

My wifes nickname was Otis in high school--taken from Otis from the Andy Griffith show.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Cheese
Double Cheese
Big Dummy
Donkey 
Sis 
Gump
Scoot doggie dog

^^all coworkers at one time. I miss those days.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Inda - She was so ugly she looked like the 'Inda' male dog's body part

Suzie Rottencrotch - No explanation necessary

Nutn' a half - co-worker got a herenia at work

Batman - High school buddy batman kicked a guy so hard he rolled him over

Faceplant Barbie - alcohol leads to dolled up chick goind down face first

Sunshine - anyone with a crabby attitude

Punkin - knickname given to my daughter by my father


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Had a buddy who dated a chick we called "Gator". She spent too much time in the tanning bed and had the skin of a Croc!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

We did have a woman that worked here that a friend of mine called her " 747 " cause she was a wide body.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't put most of them on here...darn it!

"Capt. run-a-groundski" for my former boating partner pololck.

"I gotta 'em" for a guy that use to duck hunt with us. 

"Gyeser", well,we are not going there...


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Big Bird- high school girl had a frame like Big Bird. She wore yellow one day and it sealed the deal.

Feetn' Ears - friend who was all feet and ears


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

In high school my friend dated a girl we called the "hiroshima holy roller" she looked like a atomic bomb landed on her face and she was always preaching about not drinking.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

"hiroshima holy roller", man I thought we had some degrading ones. Well played!


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

I could go all day on this one...

Breafasssss --- Dude had breath that could melt candle wax right after he took a shot of listerine.

Flappy - college spring break a friend of mine got a little low on cash so he told us he would flap it out on someone for five bucks to eat on. We didn't know it would mean the housekeeping girl at the condo we were kicked out of about fifteen minutes later on day two of five. We all still call him "FLappy"

Bat Wing - Dude drank about a case on the river in New Branunfels and decided to impress all the girls with how he could pull his satchel out so far it looked like "bat wings"

DP


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC.....Im surprised you made no mention of "catchers mit" or "old shoe" and how those came about...


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My favorite uncle was called Booger. Don't know where that came from. He was a great guy.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> "hiroshima holy roller", man I thought we had some degrading ones. Well played!


I good go on all day with these, everybodys "girlfriend" had a name no matter if she was a perfect 10 or not.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, the girlfriends always got names....Im trying to think of some of them.

Had a buddy that dated a girl that was really good looking, but had the deepest voice you have ever heard. We all swore she had male anatomy...so she was named "The Big Unit", or "Unit" for short.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

There was a guy back in the day who thought he was so good on the turntables....he would always try and spin records at parties....all he would do is put 2 records on, and when the beat was right, slowly cross it over to the new song....he thought this was ground breaking ****.....we called him "Merlin" cause he was a wizard.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Duckbutter
Lock-knees
****


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Knew a girl we called "Centaur" because of her lower half features....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Realy skinny dude we went to high school with that played soccer, we hung out with him quite a bit. His name was "Coat Hanger Boy"....every shirt he wore looked like it was hanging on a wire hanger....dude was SKINNY


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nicknames*

Here are mine:

Big Honk: Extremely large white boy

Big U: Extremely large Freind with first name Eugene

Big Dick: Extremely large freind with the first name Richard

Wimpy: The guy looked just like Wimpy on Popeye

Worm: The Guy was skinny, pale white and just look like he had worms.

La Paloma: (The Dove) The chick was absolutley perfect in every way

The Onion: This chick had a back side that was so perfect when you loked
at it it brought tears to your eyes.

Digger: This chick was always picking her underwear out of her butt

Cyclops: A Buddy of mine who lost one of his eyes in an accident

Pin cushion: A buddy that while working on a piece of Farm equipment fell back into his tool box and stabbed two screw drivers in his butt cheek

Stumpy: Lost a leg in an oil field accident

Dooky: Guy consumed a large amount of alcohol passed out and had a accident


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

some nick names for a few girls i've dated... "Box" "mit" "tennis shoe" or Shoe for short. pistol, what nick name did we call...well i don't want to put up a name so i'll just say "i'll get her feet" you know who i'm talking about? And what about ole girl who you chased down out of big tex and i had to run her by her dad's place who was working on his harley in the front yard as we waited out front blasting stoges and shooting jack daniels straight out of the bottle warm on our way to the lake? we had a good nickname for that one too


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

oh forgot one, had a chick i use to run around with in college, called her Mayo....we'll need the jungle for details on that one!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> some nick names for a few girls i've dated... "Box" "mit" "tennis shoe" or Shoe for short. pistol, what nick name did we call...well i don't want to put up a name so i'll just say "i'll get her feet" you know who i'm talking about? And what about ole girl who you chased down out of big tex and i had to run her by her dad's place who was working on his harley in the front yard as we waited out front blasting stoges and shooting jack daniels straight out of the bottle warm on our way to the lake? we had a good nickname for that one too


The one from the lake, her nickname was "sweet new balances"...cause thats the first thing she said as soon as she met the rest of the folks at the lake....then ended up crying in a corner later that afternoon hammered off whiskey...what a strange person....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> oh forgot one, had a chick i use to run around with in college, called her Mayo....we'll need the jungle for details on that one!!!! hahahahaha


Does it have to do with an ingredient we found yesterday some use to cook with?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> The one from the lake, her nickname was "sweet new balances"...cause thats the first thing she said as soon as she met the rest of the folks at the lake....then ended up crying in a corner later that afternoon hammered off whiskey...what a strange person....


do you remember how we consoled her???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... if you don't i'll refresh you on email thread

And no, mayo doesn't have anything to do with said ingredient, it was derived from "warm jar of mayonaisse" that's all i'm sayin...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> some nick names for a few girls i've dated... "Box" "mit" "tennis shoe" or Shoe for short. pistol, what nick name did we call...well i don't want to put up a name so i'll just say "i'll get her feet" you know who i'm talking about? And what about ole girl who you chased down out of big tex and i had to run her by her dad's place who was working on his harley in the front yard as we waited out front blasting stoges and shooting jack daniels straight out of the bottle warm on our way to the lake? we had a good nickname for that one too


Ill only remember "Ill get her feet" as "The Clinger"....she was tough to shake....


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Aww man, these are great!


Dont forget yours Bear...lol 
Got a few others for a few other friends such as Press-On cuz he went and got a manicure with his wife, so we called him press-on for the old press on nails 
Chacockapee is another lol
Buttercup, as someone already meantioned
Pee-Wee, cuz he is about half our size
Ohhhh yeah...Tugboat, my ex room mate not sure how he got his name as i cant remember but everyone everywhere calls him that


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

dwhite said:


> Dont forget yours Bear...lol
> Got a few others for a few other friends such as Press-On cuz he went and got a manicure with his wife, so we called him press-on for the old press on nails
> Chacockapee is another lol
> Buttercup, as someone already meantioned
> ...


Given to me by my parents when I was young cause I always growled.
Your UNCLE-FLOATER (San Luis pass swimming expedition)


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Princess - that's how he introduced himself to us, so it stuck

Guadalupe Sasquatch - in the middle of the night after being on the river that day, one friend gets up to go to the bathroom; another friend is asleep on an air mattress in the middle of camp (no tent, in the open) and wakes up to see the other guy doing the sasquatch walk over the corner of the air mattress near his head, this was complete with the arm swing, the look back, everything from that old video everyone's seen a million times, including the lack of clothing; yep, he was naked; when the story was being told the next morning, he got dubbed the Guadalupe Sasquatch and the name has been with him ever since

Janitor Johnny - out camping on winter, he wore some coveralls that made him look like a janitor

Big Worm - no idea where his nickname came from

Chuckwagon - no idea where it came from, but it sure does fit

Bill Gates - someone figured him to be a computer genius when they first met him, they were way wrong

El Campo, or just Camp for short - got the name when he started college because that's where he was from; most people that met didn't know his real name and I still have problems calling him by it

Big Jay and Little Jay - met both at the same time and both were named Jason, so Big Jay went to the bigger guy and the skinny guy got named Little Jay

Bert - his real name is Bret, but he got called Bert when we first met him, so it stuck; to me, Bret sounds wrong for him

With the majority of my group of friends, we just call each other by our last names.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Given to me by my parents when I was young cause I always growled.
> Your UNCLE-FLOATER (San Luis pass swimming expedition)


LOL Forgot bout that...now we call you that cuz your just a hairy SOB lol


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright, this is a good one:

So, me and pistol and a HUGE group of us are out on the comal for memorial day weekend and we've been knockin back ice cold drinks all day. couple dudes and a couple chicks roll up on us to tie on to our cooler radio and we keep on going. so by the time we get towards the end of the float, the part in the river that bends with the wall made of landscaping bricks that comes up about 4 foot out of the , we were pretty hammered by then and the group was well into the 50's. not to mention that's a VERY slow part of the river, so PACKED solid. One of the dudes goes "watch this, you've never seen somethin like this" and we all immediately think...whatever, we've seen and done some THINGS in our day.. Well....dude paddles over to the wall, ditches his tube, and climbs the wall. Folks are watching now and start cheering him on to do a flip or something. there were 500 people in that bend in the river if there was a single one. so we're thinking, he's gonna flip or something. Well...WRONG.... dude had found some sort of river squash floating along side him apparently. Dude turns around, pulls his pants down and moons everyone....but THEN decided to "hide" the squash, you figure out where....everyone went from "yayayyy jump, whooooooo" to "ewwwwww" "ohhhhhhhhh DAYYYYYUUUMMMM"

We dubbed him "Squash"


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

AHHAHAH!!! Forgot about that one....the whole change in tone and mood flipped in a split second....from cheers and shouts of encouragement, to ewwws and kids getting their eyes covered


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Nicknames I cannot ever being called any I have 2 different friends called **** both like the chase and are somewhat successfull lol


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Most of my HS football team had nicknames from old TV reruns. How it got started I don't have a clue.

Chip
Ernie
UncC
Mr Ed
Oscar
Opie
Barney
Otis
Goober
Porky

First day of class at SFA the most beautiful girl walked into the cafeteria. We told our buddy 'Jot', don't know where he got that one, that she was coming over to talk to him. His response was, "I'LL DIE IF SHE GETS THAT CLOSE TO ME!!" From then on she was the "Death Girl".


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im Hotrod, Sandman, and *** hole by some. Also have friends named Turbo, Toejam, T-Bucket, Sarge, Weewoo, Poopoo, Popo, Gordo just a few I can recall


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

All my friends call me Cracker. My little nieces and nephews call me Uncle Cracker. I don't know why


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

My best friend's nickname is "Soupbone" cause he's skinny as a rail.

Also had one of my former baseball players nicknamed "Lightnin" cause he was the slowest person I ever seen run the bases.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I had an uncle that had mouth cancer and they had to remove skin from his buttocks and use it to rebuild his lip. So from now on he is known as "Uncle Buttlip", "Assface" and we tell him he is the only guy we know that can wipe his mouth and *** at the same time.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Crusty, Flounder, Willow, T-Bone, and the list goes on.......


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Years back there was a foreman at work nicknamed *"Chopper"* (He rode a Harley) and he had a son working there we named *"Mini-Bike"*. Well one day *"Mini-Bike"* decided he would borrow a tool that a co-worker had checked out from the tool room. At the end of the day the co-worker was jammed up because he didn't have the tool to turn back in.:hairout: 
Well by the next morning someone  had told the guy who took the tool, so he met *"Mini-bike"* in the parking lot and an argument started. The guy took his *lunch box* and whacked old *"Minibike"* up beside his head a few times.:work:

After that *"Mini-bike"* had a new nickname.......... *"Playmate"* :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

call a girl in high school turtle, she got on her back she was ...... she never figured out why we call her that.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

To many to retell stories but these still get used daily....

Vegapolis....morphed from Danny V which is truncated from his real name. His wife calls him Danny V. 
and then there's...
Pol, Hulk, Dank, Sparky/Sporky/Spunky (all the same dude), Tugboat, Teen Jesus, Whiteleg, Cat Bear, Short Foot (pronounced by my cajun brother inlaw Shart Foot), Chicken Pox Face, Chuckles, WaWa, common ones like Lefty, there are some others I'm just not thinking of too. 

Pretty much all my friends have nicknames and one of those up there is mine. We answer to them.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cornchip - buddy of mine didn't shoot at a big deer we jumped and it ran by his stand. He was too busy eating cornchips.

Crash - my maintenance NCO when I was CO.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

a bunch of my cousins and old friends call me "Fridge" when we were all younger we had boxing gloves and when we started drinking we would start boxing. and one night i knock my cousin out. When he came to we asked him if he was ok. He said it was like someone hit him with a refrigerator. after that they started calling my little sister icebox. lol


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC....what about your boy Philly Steve??? That dude was a trip....I remember watching him hammered around noon at Lake Conroe on the island scooping sand up into a "pillow" and lay down and go to sleep....


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Tons-o-Fun* all the big girls with a bad attitude
*Nips* whoever is cold and sporting the high beams *cheeseburger* all my chunky friends
*fat boy* what me and my brother call each other on a daily basis
*moobs* guy friends that have male breast
*brokeback* guys like in the movie


----------



## plumcrazy (Aug 12, 2005)

Girl I used to know wore a belt with "Critter" on it. She said she wasn't a fox and she sure wasn't a varrmint so she was a critter.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

*My friend is called Punky. He was premature and his father said he looked kind of punky.*


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Uncles named BOOGER and his bro named FATSO. Both are deceased now, and tombstones are labeled Booger and Fatso.....

"Donut" was another.....fat dude built like a donut.
"Barney" was a goofy guy like the big purple dinosaur.
"Yoda" short weird looking guy in class...

Dad always called me "Alpalpha" after the little racals character


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Stick- His middle name was branch
Horse Power- All he talked about
Jelly Donut- Looked like one
Chunk- after the Goonies/ Grimace- after the McDonalds caraactor
Duck- He passed out and sounded like a duck call while he snored
Trip- because he had feet to big to walk
Porkchop- was my cousin, Freeportblue named her that because he said that the only way a dog would play with her was to tie a porkchop around her neck

Minks Runt- to this day he is the runt of the familey


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

All college friends... *

Round Man* - We called him the World's roundest man. He was vertically challenged and horizontally an overachiever. Ball boy never stuck, but round man did.

*Study Buddy* - Girl friend of Round Man. Round Man thought Study Buddy was pure as the driven snow. Well, not so... She had legs like a study Buddy cushion/pillow.

*Hammer *- Kid almost took off a finger hammering a nail into a block wall. Ugly stuff right there... Hammer almost lost that finger.

*Big Foot* - Large Lady that's easily 6'3" that lived down the street.

*Squint* - This kid had some bad eyesight. He wore eye glasses, but was always squinting to focus on something.

*Yard Dog* - Room mate in college that would "hook up" with anything that came into the yard. I kid you not. "*Toothless*" as we called her (her real name was Shannon), was missing three front teeth. She would fight when she drank. Yard Dog was all over that...  "*Tippy*" (she drank alot) busted his bedroom window out one night with a cowboy boot when he was caught with another woman in his apt bedroom. I could go on for hours with Yard dog stories... Then there were his other women, *Gay*, *Libby*, *Sweet Sheets,* on and on and on...  Funny thing is Yard dog was in the process of graduating with his MBA when we were room mates, then he went on to finish law school.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

The little gang I used to run with had guys named Frog Eyes, Skeeter nose, Barrel Belly and Curlybutt.
One of my best friends growing up has been called Toe Boy all of his life. If you shoot pool, you've probably heard of him.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well I was nicknamed by my uncle in middle school "cowpatty"because it sure looked like it when I had that haircut. Pile of **** on my head. Then it was smiley because I smile all the time and then my sophomore year of college a girl nicknamed me rubbins because we got together one night and I got caught rubbin on her ;&((" but it all funny now.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

have a buddy i call TRIPOD stands about 5' 4" and does real well with the ladies.Tripods best friend Danny is a midget and we call him D-LO. another fellow we know has seven kids and we always called him FULL-HOUSE.one of my best friends we called FACE after a long night of partying we found him face first on the hood of our host's car.over the years all the ugly girls get called SKANKENSTEIN!


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Jonesy: co-workers gave it to me
Coonfinger: this guy has to touch everything
Boy: he got it from his army buddy
VA-JJ: not sure how he got it


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

heck Ive been flounder for 20+ years, my roomate in college was beaver, burt the best was the vietnamese guy i worked my first ship with his name was hung so we called him lucky.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I worked for the RR 30yrs, most everyone had a nicname, I was tagged with a cpl, heres justa few, Murdock, Junkyrd dog, Stringbean, Big-daddy, Festus, Worm, Po Don, Cotton, Big D, Little D, Goody, Booger, Big Wally, Hulk, Red doll, Blu, Sheik, Uncle Tom, Drawbar, The Duke, Mudflap, Pig, 2dog, Waterhead, most ALL the bosses had the same one>>>A-hole ....WW


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

mini me said:


> call a girl in high school turtle, she got on her back she was ...... she never figured out why we call her that.


We had a turtle in my high school as well, we're the same age where'd you go to high school?

I can only think of two

Cloud- the guy was so big he made shade

Dr. Grope - A former boss and good friend of mine who after a few drinks no one was safe as he became very HANDS on. Hide the women Dr. Grope just showed up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We called Ronnie "Rugs" be cause he just laid around.
I had a friend with an Indonesian girl friend we called "Turkey" because we could not pronounce her real name and she was sort of dumb.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Muffle toes ,Motten,Sasguach Snapper ,Dirt ,Blond Bommer ,Tank ,Lughead,Sligarstien,Fats ,Anchovy,Gold Post lol,Bino ,Frosty,Breeze,and me was Trogan Milby HS 1979.Peanut , Brilo ,Stick,Diesel,Killer, Apeman,Chief,Preacher ,Studd,If any one of you are out there I will Buy you a Lunch.BK


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

As a kid, there was an elderly man in my hometown (Kenedy) named O.T. Sutten. When he passed on, his obit had his given name of Oklahoma Territory! My hunting buddies have given me a nickname of "FEWMA" which stands for _Earl Winston missed again.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

had a co-worker we called *flattire. *he was slinder up top but his belly looked like a fat tire


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> We had a turtle in my high school as well, we're the same age where'd you go to high school?
> 
> Lovington NM


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Big Eye- Guy has regular size eyes, but he wears glasses that make them look huge.
Buffalo Phone Bill- I don't care where I'm at at work; meetings included, this guy is ALWAYS on the phone and he probably has a hefty phone bill.
Red- Nickname for me, obvious reason.
Sunshine- I'm not a morning person.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*3 Finger....*

got his nickname at Breton Island in the Chandaleurs a few years ago. Seems he went to grab a very green undersized trout barehanded while wading and impaled the three middle fingers (ouch!) of his left hand with one hook of the Corky he was using.
He also answers to Potlicker...


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

3 of us were standing around one morning shoot'n the bull before work. one the guys had cup of coffee in his hand and he noticed the other guy had a booger on the front of his shirt. he told him about it, so he flicked it off and made a beautiful shot right into the coffee cup ! the guy that made the shot is now called " booger ward "


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

We call my best friend ************.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

We used to call my little brother "toad".


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I forgot about one, Shovel Wench. I have no idea who this person is, but it's the name we gave her after she left. Here's the story behind it.

A group of us were at the Renaissance Festival and were camping. It was cold, so we were huddled around a small Old Smokey that we put some firewood to create a fire. About midnight, this random chick shows up and asks if she could join us. Sure, why not. One guy starts asking her a few questions to find out a little bit about her and she almost immediately gets upset, "Why are you asking so many questions?" Ummm, ok. From then on, it was just awkward. There was at least an hour of this. And she was asking which way she had to go to get home, but got mad when we asked her where home was. Eventually, we all start getting tired and talking about going to sleep. So, she has the idea that we need to bury the fire to put it out and starts looking for a shovel. We don't have one. Why would we? The fire is contained in grill, and it has a lid. She decides to run off and try to find one. We never saw her again. Hence the name Shovel Wench. She was messed up on something that was making her act all weird. Makes for a good story though.


----------



## banjopicker (Oct 30, 2006)

Friend call me Shady = My real name is Brady.

Buddy List:

Poot = not sure how he got it but it stuck
Disco = guy used to dance while he worked
Blake & Shake = got it from the shake weight ad
Sasquatch = dude is hairy
Sean Trouble = cause that's what he causes. lol
Spartin = playin Gloden Tee & his golfer wears a roman helmet.
Tippy Diablo = can't describe due to language
White Boy = last name is White
Blonde Bomber = guy messed up a unit at work
Topper = this guy is "The One Upper"
Huggie = it's what his family has always called him


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My buddy is married to a Vietnamese girlwho goes by the name "Charlie". I stll have no clue what her real name is.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I call my best friend Choo Choo cause in Kindergarten he used to run around in circles like a train! haha 
He will never live that one down.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

*Woodpecker*-was a guy I worked with that put your car back together with a hammer & he was a redhead.

*Cornfed*-another guy I worked with,skinny & no teeth.

*Pilsbury Do girl- *a friends girlfriend that blew up all over after they moved in together. He was warned that would happen after seeing her mother.

*PHILDO the Dil***-well you get the picture,dont know how he got that name.

*Maytag*-he drove an old blue Rambler.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

*Hooks * His Middle Name.
*Yippie* Our Vocational Ag Teacher asked Mike if he was a Young hIPPIE
*Nee-Willie* He's a Coonzazz and his Daddy be named "Big Willie"
*****z * Guy has IBS..... Drives more than a hundred miles... he takes his motorhome.
*Preacher* Guy talks all the time! His father told him to take up preachin or shut the H*** UP
*Cow Eyes * She had THE BIGGEST Brown Eyes the gang ever saw .. Sweet as all getout
*Possum * Roommate to Cow Eyes.. not so sweet.... and she'd bite!
*Floatie * Because he was a Terd and didn't have enuff weight to sink
*Cat Squirrel* Same Ag Teacher hung this on Kurt. Dunno Why.
*Lamont* As in Sanford & Son.. and "You Big Dummy"
*Dammit* Because when he called one of our gang.... the conversation on our end always sounded like, " Hello... Yeah, Hey Man! What? WHAT? NO! *DAMMIT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Went to school with a guy that bit on the nose by a turtle when we were kids. Left a pretty nasty scar on his nose. To this day he is called Turtle Nose.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

There was this man at work everyone called "Rainbow" as in the bread, because he was an eight hour loaf!

Went to school with another and his last name was Wheeler so we called him "wheeler dealer fannie feeler"

We called this girl at school "Crisco", because she had a lard arse.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

We had a Thing we named 'Zambora', as in Queen of the Amazon. Some say it was a she. 

During Homecoming one year someone asked her how much her mother paid for her Homecoming mum in the Parking lot before school. She went postal and wielded a Butcher Knife screaming about how shw=e was going to kill the person that said it.

People were litterally diving under pickup trucks in fear for thier lives.

She was about 6'3", 250lbs and was naturally ********.

The Dragons couls have used her on the line that year.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Nicknames*

Boar Hog - He had pig heart valve installed to fix his heart issues

Beach Ball, "Beach" for short - This guy is very large and round

Midnight - Large black guy I played HS football with

Spray Boot - Guy once threw up all over his boots

The Shetland - Very short girl that gave a lot of rides


----------



## maccanfish (Dec 31, 2010)

ever heard the nickname ( wolfnut) thats me


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

after highschool my buddy had a kid living next door that never got out and had no friends. He always came over when we were outside, so one night all of us had drank our share of booze and could not drive. Sure enough that kid was around (he didn't drink at the time) got him to drive us. Sure enough that became the every weekend deal. A few weeks into it he got nicknamed Frank the Tank cause we desided he needed to drink a bottle of crown. Not ever drinking before he took a couple of sips and waited a few seconds then he stated its not that bad thats when he decided he was going to finish the whole dam thing. We started chanting Frank the Tank as he was drinking it down. After that i think he might as well of had his name changed to frank. nobody knows his real name.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

One of the guys I work with picked up a rather large girl in a bar one night and took her to his motel room. A co worker was walking past his room and him saying 1-2-3 several times. The guy with the girl toldmthe rest of the crew that she had passed out on the floor and he couldn't lift her. So he told her...ok...on the count of three...ready....1-2-3.

Needless to say she was nicknamed 1-2-3 girl.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

my friends use to call me berserk as i was the first one to start **** all the time. that was many years ago.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I call one of my buddies Cottonmouth. Because he'd eat the cotton lining outta pair pan.... you get the idea. 

In the past I've been called Ozzy, Hollywood, scatter brain, wild card. None of which could be used for me today. Now day's Bam Bam seems to be the name.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Carpet head - his hair was like a burber carpet
Muffin top - hair thing also
Curly - more hair thing
Nappy - Nappy headed fool
Yosemity Sam - had a mustache just like the cartoon.
Gleno - Sounded better than just plain Glen
Peeb's - Short for Peebles
Mr T - nobody could pronounce my last name


----------

